# Heath Robinson P/w Mounting Board



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Building on the success of my previous Matalan/B&Q display 'pole' I had a momentary 'lateral vision' whilst looking at a stand with six wooden platters - Â£4.80 Breakfast Mat Set. It occured to me that, with a few well placed small cup hooks, it would make a good filing/storage/display for my (ever growing) collection of pocket watches.

Result ............... (excuse quick and dirty flash shots) ........................... :to_become_senile:




























All I need now is two more stands to use the other platters, _or some hooks on a backing board, a sort of coat hanger for watches .......... mmmmmmmmmmm_










Good, innit ? _The involvement of Lidle and B&Q is fully acknowledged _:notworthy:

Julian (L)


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

wicked, it's the greatest innovation since pipe lagging 

well done mate, looks great

Andy


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice idea! That stand on a rotating plate... 

Andreas


----------

